# fiberglass vs. wood



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

neither use carbon or aluminum. They are straiter and have a more consistant spine that fibergalss or wood.


----------



## zacho93 (Nov 2, 2008)

for bows?


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Usually, fiberglass. For hutning it's even, but for target archery a fiberglass recurve is the way to go. It takes a great bit of skill to make and use a selfbow for just shooting paper, getting cast out of a 35-50# bow to shoot the necessary (what is, upwards of 100 yards?) and also having enough physical weight to keep it stready on the target is more difficult.

If you're jsut shooting for fun, you could use either, but target scores jumped dramatically when the modern style recurve with a heavy, centershot riser and high- braced limbs came into play back in the...50's? Darn. Can't recall.


----------



## zacho93 (Nov 2, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice.


----------

